# Short reed vs. flute



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I blow a short reed (foiles meat grinder) and all of my friends blow flutes and dont want me to call becasue they say it doesnt sounds like a real goose. but when i hutn by my self i have no trouble calling in the geese. so which call is better? or is it just a personal preference? any one know of any other good short reed calls?


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

That's kind of weird because most people blow a short reed because it sounds more like a goose than a flute does. Assuming you are blowing the short reed correctly (I'm sure you are if you're getting geese in close by yourself), they sound a lot goosier than a flute in my opinion. They are a lot more versatile and I think they just sound flat out more like a real goose does. I think the fact that every contest caller I know and 99% of the goose hunters I know blow short reeds says a lot for itself.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Tell your friends to shove it, don't worry about what they say, and just tell them to have fun for god's sake. :wink:


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Depends on if you know how to blow the short reed correctly or not. I know someone who attempts to blow a short reed and thinks hes the greatest caller but he really sounds like a dang computer game! Thats why I choose not to goose hunt with him.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> Tell your friends to shove it,


I second that. :withstupid:

If you get the geese to come by yourself, by all means don't stop! Maybe they should consider THEIR calls sound funny.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Short reed all the way. You can make so many more sounds with a short reed. They are just so much more versatile. Though flutes do work. I have several buddies that I've tried to convert to short reeds but they refuse. I believe they refuse for two simple reasons: 1. A flute is easy to blow; 2. They work.

As most hunters, I started out with a flute myself and called in a lot of geese. No question they work, but, without a doubt, in my opinion at least, short reeds are superior. But again, it's hard to convert a person to a call that can be difficult to learn for some when what they're doing presently is working for them.

Bowhunter knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes BandCollector I do. He still won't change no matter how hard I try to work on him.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've heard some guys on flutes that blow away some on short reeds. It really depends on how well you've mastered the call. In my opinion, you'll get more range from short reeds but it is tougher to learn and master.

Good luck


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

short reed all the way


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

They probably say that because they dont want to admit that they cant blow a short reed!! Shorties all the way.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

To me, Short Reeds sound better (if you can blow it decent).

But I use a Flute in the Early Season untill the birds start not liking it as much. It allows me to hunt those locals longer!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

fylling35 said:


> To me, Short Reeds sound better (if you can blow it decent).
> 
> But I use a Flute in the Early Season untill the birds start not liking it as much. It allows me to hunt those locals longer!


This is a good tactic. Don't snow them all of your tricks before you have to.

Overall a short reed is going to give you more range and a better sound, if you are blowing it the right way.

However, it's not a bad idea to keep the flute in your bag. Later in the year a lot of the birds you'll be faced with will have gotten smart to the rhythm that a lot of guys use on a short reed. If birds aren't working you, pull out the flute and see what happens. Late in the year I find that all you can do is experiment until you find what works.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> I've heard some guys on flutes that blow away some on short reeds. It really depends on how well you've mastered the call. In my opinion, you'll get more range from short reeds but it is tougher to learn and master.
> 
> Good luck


Matt jones can rip on a flute!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats actually a funny question, although a good one.

First off nice choice of shortreed cant go wrong with foiles.

As far as the differnce i personally think there is no way a flute could ever be better than a shortreed. There easier to blow, can do more things on them, and are WAY more goosey. I cant honestly say ive ever heard a good caller on a flute. Probably are people that can make themselves sound good on one but ive yet to see nor hear it.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Short reeds are awsome for making average callers sound good. A good flute, not your typical Big River, sounds way "goosier" than any sharp cracking short reed. I choose a short reed simply b/c they're shorter, and they make me sound better than I am.

Wingshooter, you say you've never seen anyone be any good on a flute. Here's the link for the 2006 LIVE goose world champion routine. Scroll down to the last video clip on the right side.

http://www.drakewaterfowl.com/latestwor ... hp#enlarge


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

All I can say is that if I knew any guy that could rock a flute that well I would make him blow a flute til he dies. WOW!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think the fact that most "big name" guys blow short reeds speaks some volume. I'm referring to Zink, Foiles, Grounds, Stahl, etc. It just seems logical to me that these guys who earn their lively hood decoying birds and selling calls would choose the better of the two. Yes many do sell there own version of a flute but it seems they all use short reeds in the field. :2cents:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Bandcollector02 said:


> Yes many do sell there own version of a flute but it seems they all use short reeds in the field.


Tim Grounds almost always has a flute on his lanyard. As he would say, "Never forget about the old flute call." If I'm not mistaken Foilies uses a flute in some of his videos too. There is a time in a place for a flute and if you could have one guy blowing a flute with two others blowing shortreed its going to give it a real good sound. On the four seasons video they have a real blend of shortreeds to flutes.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Josh Neuweiller is the king of flute calls....in fact he has 6 World Goose calling titles to back that up. What it comes down to is what works best for you. After seeing him rock the World Live Goose last weekend with his flute there is no doubt that a flute can sound as good as a short reed. Like anything else it takes a lot of practice.

Chris


----------

